# Instagram Video on d2vzw AOSP



## thekendog (Apr 10, 2012)

I've asked this in some threads and got somebody to confirm it. I'm hoping a dev will see this and can figure out why taking a multiple segments video in Instagram causes the camera to spaz out. It goes blurry, changes colors, and causes a reboot. It also silences all sounds for some reason. Recording a video straight through works just fine. These errors only happen when I start the second video segment.


----------



## thekendog (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump.


----------

